# Favorite Duck Call



## ze6464 (Jun 25, 2010)

What is your favorite and Why?


----------



## Brettttka (Feb 9, 2013)

RNT short barrel for the woods. Easy to blow and has a great sound. Also carry the Banded Winter Hawk which is the Pure duck with a little more rasp and sounds great for any use. Cant go wrong with the Banded Pure Duck also.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Duck calls are very personal. I probably have two to three dozen and I switch them in and out. Right now I have two on my lanyard, a Glen Scooby wood and an acrylic DU call I got at a banquet years ago, I think it might be a RTN. The acrylic call is louder and a bit higher pitched, I use it for distance and use the woodier Scooby in close. Some inexpensive calls I have liked in the past are Mallardtone, Faulks and Haydels.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Your gonna laugh but I get the best response from my Dr 85....Jim


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

I just picked up a "used" really not used Big Guys Best Smoke n Double which is sweet but my favorite is a Timber Rattler


----------



## jerrod denton (Jul 17, 2010)

Echo breaker, timber, and ps olt keyhole cutdown for me


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

jd6400 said:


> Your gonna laugh but I get the best response from my Dr 85....Jim


Nobody is laughing. That is a great great meat call and is very popular down here in south LA. I will be using one this Saturday.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

RNT MVP: not just the most effective call I've owned but fun to run.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

rboudet said:


> Nobody is laughing. That is a great great meat call and is very popular down here in south LA. I will be using one this Saturday.


Atta boy!got a whole collection of 140.00 duck calls but the Dr 85 stays on the lanyard.now goose calls are a different story.....Jim


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

I used to use a Haydel Dr 85 until someones dog decided to leave their tooth marks on it along with my Haydel BWT call....never could pin the crime on any particular dog but saw a couple of guilty faces when interrogated...now I have a pair of RNT Quackheads a single reed and a double, not bad for a $20 call


----------



## BAYDOG (May 30, 2009)

Echo Timber, acrylic.


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

My GO TO Call. -DC Triple Threat-

For the reasons talked about in the video.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jan 31, 2013)

a cocobolo RNT daisy cutter gets loud when needed but easy to throttle back on and still sound like a duck when the birds are close


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

^^^^^^^That and a Echo Timber coco bola.


----------



## straightsix (Feb 17, 2013)

zink power hen-2 acryilic. easy to blow and sounds the most like a mallard to me.


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

I really like a call called a duckbait. A guy named Jeff Miller in Maine makes them.


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

A modified Haydel in cocobolo and an acrylic Primos Wench.


----------



## John Edmonds (Mar 1, 2012)

krazybronco2 said:


> a cocobolo RNT daisy cutter gets loud when needed but easy to throttle back on and still sound like a duck when the birds are close


X2. Love my rnt calls. Hate that the coco bola will become more difficult to get


----------



## Keith S. (May 6, 2005)

I've have a Ground Lil woods sweet meat. Nothing fancy about this call, has a short hedge barrel and a poly echo insert. I have 16 acrylic calls on the shelf and this has become my go to call. It's nice and quiet and can do everything I want it to. I've learned it's better to be quiet than loud, too many times ducks get blown out. I think duck calls save just as many ducks as they kill.


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

Keith S. said:


> I've have a Ground Lil woods sweet meat. Nothing fancy about this call, has a short hedge barrel and a poly echo insert. I have 16 acrylic calls on the shelf and this has become my go to call. It's nice and quiet and can do everything I want it to. I've learned it's better to be quiet than loud, too many times ducks get blown out. I think duck calls save just as many ducks as they kill.


I agree and also being able to read the birds.


----------



## Gonzo (Sep 21, 2013)

I just received my Zink ATM Green Machine and an very happy with it, its a good mid range call and can get pretty quiet, I have left it in a bowl of water for an hour and it did not stick at all. My echo meat hanger stuck a lot the last time I took it out, great sound but stuck to much for my liking.


----------



## Tdog (Mar 10, 2013)

Haydels Redleg. It just sounds like Susie.


----------



## Brian Daniels (May 21, 2011)

Cut Olt for timber. Hobo Prime Meat if I am not blowing an Olt. Hard to beat those two calls.


----------



## Brian Daniels (May 21, 2011)

Another call that most folks wont know, but sounds like a dang duck is the Pure Duck by Keith Allen. If you can find an original they are harrrrd to beat. Banded is making it again with the help of Keith, but have not blown it.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

i personally like to mouth call, reelfoot style! 

AINK....AINK...AINK....aink.....aink..........AINK.....AINK.....aink.....aink....aink......repeat.

i don't think it is very effective, but it sure is funny when you hook a big greenie in and someone you are hunting with who has never been to reelfoot freaks out!!!!!


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

DRT-Echo and a wood call a shop teacher in IA made.
It is called the "Double D," after Dean Downer.
The wood call gives a softer tone.

Neither one of them work all that well, but I like them!!!:shock:


----------



## Steve Strong (Jan 14, 2013)

Echo Cutdown and an antique Faulks.


----------



## Brettttka (Feb 9, 2013)

Cut em Shelby said:


> Another call that most folks wont know, but sounds like a dang duck is the Pure Duck by Keith Allen. If you can find an original they are harrrrd to beat. Banded is making it again with the help of Keith, but have not blown it.


The Pure Duck by Banded is the same as the original that Keith used to build. Keith does all the calls for Banded.


----------



## David McCracken (May 24, 2009)

I blow an RNT Daisy Cutter Diablo. Raspy and you can get that ducky squeel with it.


----------



## sick lids (Sep 25, 2012)

No need for a favorite so many people over calling they don't need me to also, now when I get board I can play a pretty mean kazoo.:monkey:


----------



## Steve Thornton (Oct 11, 2012)

Only one mallard call for me. For almost forty years I have blown a Sure Shot Deluxe. I have three and my favorite has a few tooth marks from a long time gone blf that eas one hell of a duck dog. She did not blow the call she just picked it up one day as a pup and left her mark on it. I hope to be buried with that call.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

I haven't found it yet; we've come close with the RNT Timber Hawg; Wood; Loud and Raspy; good back pressure but not the easiest thing to double cluck on. Still it took me a long time to find anything I liked. The newer acrylic calls are just too clean; They just don't sound like a dirty ole duck to me. My Fav was one my grandpa had made for him; it has been lost to time; so now it's trial and error.


----------



## RJW (Jan 8, 2012)

Paul Kingyon


----------



## Tom. P. (Oct 20, 2010)

I have collected hundreds of calls over the years searching for that one true duck sound. The past couple years my favorite call was the DC picker. Until by chance I bid on a call on this very forum and won the call. If you've never heard one of Skip Campbell's duck calls your missing out on a great true duck sounding call.
BTW I don't know Skip but would like to meet Him one day.


----------



## Richard Finch (Jul 26, 2006)

Echo Timber.... Followed closely by a Keith Allen Pure Duck....



Richard


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

RNT DS Diablo


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

Haydel DR-85. It sounds like a duck and if I loose it in the water I'm out less than twenty bucks.

I also have a custom call that blows really good, but its hard to beat the DR85.


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

laker said:


> Haydel DR-85. It sounds like a duck and if I loose it in the water I'm out less than twenty bucks.
> 
> I also have a custom call that blows really good, but its hard to beat the DR85.



I sometimes have to go thru a dozen or so to get the right reeds and tone board to be effected in my style of calling, but once I have got it...DOA on ducks, even the pintails.


----------



## Gordy Weigel (Feb 12, 2003)

Favorite all time is a Taylor Made burnt hedge, can't go wrong with a RNT Short Barrel, Gaston Field, Ducklander Sinner or a Field Tested Shot Caller. Recently bought a RNT Blackout DC, suppose to just be a black unpolished daisy cutter, mine does not sound like any dc I have ever run, flat out nasty.


----------



## Bob Z (Mar 16, 2013)

I use a few different J.A. Kolter calls depending on the situation. Love 'em. I have a thing for beautiful wood calls and none sound or look better than Joe's calls. Also a hell of a nice guy.


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

A Kingyon for me too!

Tom


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Gordy Weigel said:


> Favorite all time is a Taylor Made burnt hedge, can't go wrong with a RNT Short Barrel, Gaston Field, Ducklander Sinner or a Field Tested Shot Caller. Recently bought a RNT Blackout DC, suppose to just be a black unpolished daisy cutter, mine does not sound like any dc I have ever run, flat out nasty.


I have an old Taylor unpolished acrylic that sounded awesome but it stuck like fly paper. All of those are great calls you listed.


----------



## 6x6Bulls (Jan 14, 2008)

I have a couple big guys best calls, a single and a double, they are great, nice low range and easy to use. I prefer calls made of woods, or at least the insert, maybe I am old fashioned... but in my mind they sound better.


----------



## Scott Krueger (Jan 25, 2008)

gaston and betts...i rotate some others for kicks...



jd6400 said:


> Your gonna laugh but I get the best response from my Dr 85....Jim


you and thousands of others,,,nice call, just hurts my lips, need to tape it up


----------



## big gunner (Mar 1, 2010)

Jim I use to run trials when your dad was a Pro 30+ years ago.Sorry to hear about his passing He was a great man and coach. We lost Lou Adams this year. Your dad knew him. I am back in the trial game with a rug as always. Just started running the AA.
If I can ever do anything for you let me know. Your dad gave me some good advice back in the 70's


----------



## muddytwelvegauge (Apr 30, 2009)

Carlson Championship Call

Old wooden style with a pothole bore


----------



## huntinwithlabs (Nov 15, 2011)

Basin calls without a doubt, both duck and goose. Duck is a Double Take, goose is a Cakler call.


----------



## Dan Epperson (Jan 16, 2013)

We have several Haydell's double reed DR 85 calls. They are affordable, easy to use and bring in the birds.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

big gunner said:


> Jim I use to run trials when your dad was a Pro 30+ years ago.Sorry to hear about his passing He was a great man and coach. We lost Lou Adams this year. Your dad knew him. I am back in the trial game with a rug as always. Just started running the AA.
> If I can ever do anything for you let me know. Your dad gave me some good advice back in the 70's


Pm...sent!!!!


----------



## DonBrou (Nov 14, 2012)

Faulk's bamboo with the reinforcement band and Duck Commander Ole Raspy. Cheap and gets the job done in all situations. Had a Faulk's original bamboo given to me when I was 5 years old. It split on me about 10 years ago so I bought the one with the reinforcement band. I'm 54 now.


----------



## Gunssmoke3217 (Feb 12, 2013)

Molt Gear Q ax


----------



## 2 Fowl (Mar 6, 2008)

You guys need to try J.J. Lares calls. It's a whole new world....


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

DonBrou said:


> Faulk's bamboo with the reinforcement band and Duck Commander Ole Raspy. Cheap and gets the job done in all situations. Had a Faulk's original bamboo given to me when I was 5 years old. It split on me about 10 years ago so I bought the one with the reinforcement band. I'm 54 now.


An old timer that took me under his wing used a bamboo Faulk's #33, and he could pull ducks off anyone with it. It sure has a nice raspy, mellow tone.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

kjrice said:


> An old timer that took me under his wing used a bamboo Faulk's #33, and he could pull ducks off anyone with it. It sure has a nice raspy, mellow tone.


That was my first call and still a sentimental favorite.


----------



## Cooper (Jul 9, 2012)

A Primos that a lady friend gave to me. It is easily blown, sounds good and is a fairly cheap call.


----------



## 7pntail (Jan 20, 2010)

DR-85. ducky sounds, easy to blow. Unfortunately, retired mine after 20 years inadvertently last week at colusa refuge. Worse than losing my wedding ring! Go to call, and I think the the black electrical tape made it just sound sweeter. Purchased a new one--still messing with the reed/tape combo. 

Seen hundreds of mallards respond in the twenty years I have been using it. I have several calls--and yes it is personal. Find the one that sounds the most like a duck for your ability.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

I just ordered a Gaston in cocobola. The Foiles Timber Rattler is excellent.


----------



## Gordy Weigel (Feb 12, 2003)

kjrice said:


> I just ordered a Gaston in cocobola. The Foiles Timber Rattler is excellent.


As much fun as a Gaston call can be, talking to and dealing with David Gaston, brings it to a whole other level.


----------

